# resigning comission after ROTP



## Ben D-L (8 Dec 2019)

I'm looking into ROTP as an option for my future, but I'm unsure about a couple things.

1; If I go to ROTP, graduate, and serve my mandatory service as an infantry officer, do I have the option to resign my commission and join up again as an NCM, if so, what rank would I roughly begin at, and would I have to do any courses again?

2; During my mandatory service, am I allowed to change MOSID to a potentially different one, or am I stuck to one occupation?

Any help is much appreciated.

-Ben


----------



## mariomike (8 Dec 2019)

Ben D-L said:
			
		

> 1; If I go to ROTP, graduate, and serve my mandatory service as an infantry officer, do I have the option to resign my commission and join up again as an NCM, if so, what rank would I roughly begin at, and would I have to do any courses again?



Resign commission
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++resign+commission&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gws_rd=ssl#spf=1575852839490

Officer to NCM  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25874.25.html



			
				Ben D-L said:
			
		

> 2; During my mandatory service, am I allowed to change MOSID to a potentially different one, or am I stuck to one occupation?



Voluntary Occupational Transfer ( VOT ) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/21109.975
47 pages.


----------



## winds_13 (8 Dec 2019)

If you complete ROTP and finish your obligatory service (total 9 years), then you may apply to relinquish your rank. This is covered in QR&O 11.12 (link below). You could also release from the military and join as an NCM, you'd be leaving as a Captain and joining as a no-hook Private... and dropping about $50k/year in salary.

You may apply for an occupation transfer during your obligatory service after RMC but not to an NCM trade. If you want to serve as an NCM, why not just apply as one? If you do not want a job where you may work in an office, why do you want to go to university?


https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/corporate/policies-standards/queens-regulations-orders/vol-1-administration/ch-11-promotion-reversion-compulsory-remustering.html#cha-011-12


----------



## mariomike (8 Dec 2019)

winds_13 said:
			
		

> If you want to serve as an NCM, why not just apply as one? If you do not want a job where you may work in an office, why do you want to go to university?



Good questions!


----------



## Ben D-L (8 Dec 2019)

winds_13,

 Its not that I would want to relinquish for sure, its just a matter of having the option to, as I'm pretty unsure as to what I wold want to do after ROTP completion.


----------



## winds_13 (8 Dec 2019)

Ben D-L, I'm sure by the time your obligatory service is completed, after 9 years of service, you would have a good idea whether or not you wanted to continue with a career in the military or not. 

I've never heard of a Captain that volunteered to decomission... although I do know some former RMC cadets that became NCMs, due to academic failure.

If you join as an NCM and decide later that you want to go to university and commission, there is always the UTPNCM program (should be plenty of info on this site). It is similar to ROTP but an in-service program.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (9 Dec 2019)

winds_13 said:
			
		

> Ben D-L, I'm sure by the time your obligatory service is completed, after 9 years of service, you would have a good idea whether or not you wanted to continue with a career in the military or not.
> 
> I've never heard of a Captain that volunteered to decomission... although I do know some former RMC cadets that became NCMs, due to academic failure.
> 
> If you join as an NCM and decide later that you want to go to university and commission, there is always the UTPNCM program (should be plenty of info on this site). It is similar to ROTP but an in-service program.



I know of several: one pilot who became a SAR Tech and an ACSO who became a Clearance Diver.


----------



## brihard (9 Dec 2019)

Ben D-L said:
			
		

> I'm looking into ROTP as an option for my future, but I'm unsure about a couple things.
> 
> 1; If I go to ROTP, graduate, and serve my mandatory service as an infantry officer, do I have the option to resign my commission and join up again as an NCM, if so, what rank would I roughly begin at, and would I have to do any courses again?
> 
> ...



As others have said above, resigning a commission and going to the ranks is uncommon. Usually it’s due to a training failure. In the rare cases that are voluntary, there’s probably extreme dissatisfaction with the kind of work done, and the individual will probably go to a different trade altogether, or it may be to go to an attractive speciality like SAR Tech, clearance diver, etc.

I’m pretty confident that after four years of ROTP and then five years in an infantry battalion as an officer, if you don’t by then enjoy being an officer you will also probably have enough experience and knowledge that infantry NCM would hold very little remaining appeal. NCMs might (occasionally) get to have a (little) bit more of the fun, but they also eat a lot more of the suck. And for $3000 less per month.


----------



## stoker dave (9 Dec 2019)

I would further add that after RMC and completing the obligatory service, the world is before you.  You can probably do whatever you want.  I know people who followed that route to become: shop owners (selling stuff they are passionate about such as bicycles, rifles, fitness, etc.), doctors, dentists, lawyers, politicians, tradesmen, professors, engineers, adventurers, farmers, philanthropists...

You will leave with some good skills and some money in hand.  Do what you want with that.  When the time comes, you will know what you want to do.


----------

